# Removal of dealer stickers.



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey all.

I'm sure that several of you have had experience in this and I don't image that its a very complicated task...

I was looking for some tips or tricks on how to safely remove the dealer sticker from the rear of my cruze without damaging the paint or clearcoat.

All suggestions appreciated! 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Heat it up with propane torch, hair dryer, or heat gun. Not very hot. It's just a thin sticker. Then u should be able to peal it right of with your fingers. If you are burning the sticker while heating it, you're going WAY too hot. Hope that works for you.


----------



## newcruzer (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't know your situation, so this may not help you, but I just got my cruze new last week and had the dealer remove their sticker before I took the the car off the lot. Took them 5 minutes back in the shop and it was back up front before I finished signing the papers. So, thinking outside the box here - take it to the dealer and see if they'll take it off for you


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

newcruzer said:


> Don't know your situation, so this may not help you, but I just got my cruze new last week and had the dealer remove their sticker before I took the the car off the lot. Took them 5 minutes back in the shop and it was back up front before I finished signing the papers. So, thinking outside the box here - take it to the dealer and see if they'll take it off for you


I agree with the post above. Take it to your dealer have them do it.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I agree with the post above. Take it to your dealer have them do it.


I don't see why a person would not just warm the area up and peel it off. It's not rocket science.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> I don't see why a person would not just warm the area up and peel it off. It's not rocket science.


My point is they put it on they can take it back off.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

if its a new car, it will come off really really ez
you can probably get it off with dental floss, doing kinda of a sawing motion with the floss behind it. then just rub all the stuff thats left over away with your fingers.
if its been on the car for awhile then youll definitely need to use heat(hair dryer will do the job) and probably something to get rid of whats left on the car


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> My point is they put it on they can take it back off.


Oh ok. I thought you were trying to tell him it's too hard to do or something. Sorry for the rude reply. I took what you said wrong. I agree they can take it right back off, but if he is 30+ minutes away from the dealer they might as well do it themselves.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

MjC said:


> if its a new car, it will come off really really ez
> you can probably get it off with dental floss, doing kinda of a sawing motion with the floss behind it. then just rub all the stuff thats left over away with your fingers.
> if its been on the car for awhile then youll definitely need to use heat(hair dryer will do the job) and probably something to get rid of whats left on the car


Power to you for using dental floss. I would have never been able to get it behind a sticker.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

tmlferguson said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm sure that several of you have had experience in this and I don't image that its a very complicated task...
> 
> ...


 There's a couple ways to do it.. U can use a plastic razor to peel it up or do like "bduffey723" suggest and heat it up first then peel it off. Either way u do it if there is adhesive left just use a little adhesive remover on a rag and gently rub until it's gone. Then go over the spot with wax.



bduffey723 said:


> Heat it up with propane torch, hair dryer, or heat gun. Not very hot. It's just a thin sticker. Then u should be able to peal it right of with your fingers. If you are burning the sticker while heating it, you're going WAY too hot. Hope that works for you.


Lol a propane torch!! U want him to burn his paint off.. Obviously if he doesn't know how to get it off then recommending him use a torch wouldn't be a good idea. I know you're trying to help.You are correct though, he needs to warm it up a little but just enough not to burn his fingers..


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> Lol a propane torch!! U want him to burn his paint off.. Obviously if he doesn't know how to get it off then recommending him use a torch wouldn't be a good idea. I know you're trying to help.You are correct though, he needs to warm it up a little but just enough not to burn his fingers..


Lol I took the assumption of common sense. I used a propane torch because it was right next to me and it was kind of "in the moment." Now I do realize I could have left that tool out of the reply. Lol.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> Lol I took the assumption of common sense. I used a propane torch because it was right next to me and it was kind of "in the moment." Now I do realize I could have left that tool out of the reply. Lol.


LoL!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I won't buy a car that has a dealer sticker on it. If they want my sale, they'll remove it.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> I won't buy a car that has a dealer sticker on it. If they want my sale, they'll remove it.


I'm the same way. I tell them to take it off and they ask why and I tell them because u don't pay me to advertise your company..


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

There's the thick plastic dealer sticker that the slap on with a ton of tar-glue and then there's the real cheap sticker that is literally A STICKER lol, you wont be getting that off with dental floss.

you know. i'd be almost afraid to ask them to remove it, i'd be afraid they would remove with force.

i had to use WD40 to remove that tar crap after flossing the plastic logo off, I didnt rub too hard and did it asap, then cleaned it thoroughly but ya... that black crap isnt easy to clean off.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I guess I really should have looked at this particular sticker prior to posting... it was cheap and easily removed with a little scrape of the fingernail. Other stickers I've seen in the past presented a much much higher degree of difficulty removal.

Eitherway, its gone now. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

The dealer sticker on my car was a 3d sticker thing lol. I just grabbed a corner and pulled.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

If the vehicle is new its really easy to remove. 

I simply grabbed a corner and removed slowly after I got home from the dealer.


----------

